# Frustrated teen deer hunters turn bows on cattle



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:******:

Ryan



> Frustrated teen deer hunters turn bows on cattle
> By Nathan C. Gonzalez
> The Salt Lake Tribune
> 
> ...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Where the he!! are the parents? These two need to be taken out behind the wood shed! :eyeroll:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Amazing...


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

dude those kids better be in a world of trouble and better be put in lockdown!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I've had horses keep deer from passing closer by but you don't see me shooting them!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

HUNTNFISHND said it right, exept after you have them behind the woodshed, nail their nuts to a stump and tip them over backwards.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

They need to lose their hunting priveleges for LIFE!

I had my hunt totally screwed by cattle sunday night, didnt see me slingin arrows at them......just the treestand foam eating squirrels.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd kick those kids in the face if it where up to me. I can't believe some people! When I'm having a bad day hunting I go back to the shack and take a nap or grab the .22 and shoot squirrels. But honestly, who shoots a cow?!?! :******:


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

don't think I've ever heard that one MossyMo, but I agree whole heartedly. What's going on in this world?


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

i dont know what to say ,but i agree with you all i also think they should loose all rights to hunting until they are at least 21, maybe by then the should have grown up.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow that is really horrible.

One thing though if they shot them with field points and actaully made a good shot woulden't they still die?

A shot through the lungs with a field point would still puncture it thus killing the animal. They must have just been trying to torture it. WOW The sad part is they probably won't get in much trouble because they are minors.

SAD


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

A few years ago I lost 2 cows during deer season. Both were shot in the head . I did get a phone call and the person on the other end told me that's what happens when you post your land. I only posted 400 acres the other 2000 is open to the public. I guess they didn't know me that well huh.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

man those kids are stupid, they should loose there hunting privelages most definately in my opionon


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

angus 1 said:


> A few years ago I lost 2 cows during deer season. Both were shot in the head . I did get a phone call and the person on the other end told me that's what happens when you post your land. I only posted 400 acres the other 2000 is open to the public. I guess they didn't know me that well huh.


i'm sorry to hear about that angus, the lack of ethics and morals in some of todays ''hunters'' sometimes scares me more than the anti's


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

These idiot just made terrible reputation for bowhunters. It only takes one moran to ruin it for 1,000s of huters.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'll agree with that. As a landowner I must keep in mind that not all hunters that come and ask permission are like these guys.


----------



## dusktalk (Jul 27, 2007)

That is ridiculous. I know of a farmer here in Indiana that actually spray paints *"cow"* on his cows. Sad that he has to do that. Embarrassing to all of us.


----------

